# Choosing My First Canon DSLR



## debincalif (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello,

It's been 20+ years since I've done anything in the hobby and I've got the itch to jump back in!  I have a minor in fine arts, which includes 3 photography classes... but that was back when dinosaurs roamed the earth and all toothpaste was white.  And I used a Canon AE-1.  Fast forward to today, and I'm looking at DSLRs.  It seems like the more research I do, the more confused I get.  So I'm hoping some of you TPF folks can help me out.

I'd be using the camera for general usage; special interests are macrophotography and nature shots.  I have a saltwater reef aquarium, and I'd like to be able to take some nice shots of my fish and corals.  I also do some amateur blogging and take pictures of food.

I've got an option to purchase a used XTi/400D from a friend... it's been well cared for and has had very light usage.  However, I'm not sure it's worth the $400 he's asking for it (camera + kit lens, one extra battery, case).

After looking around and doing some reading online, I'm leaning more toward buying a new camera.  What I'm looking at are the T3i, T4i, 60D, and 7D (although the 7D is pushing my budget).  I'd be purchasing the body and kit lens.  Also, I'm wondering if I need a tripod and external flash.  Thoughts?  And is the Canon EF-S 17mm - 85mm f/4.0-5.6 IS USM Zoom Lens a decent starter lens to add?

Down the road I'd like to purchase a macro lens; been looking at the Canon 100mm, Tamron 90mm, and Sigma 105mm.  Any thoughts on those lenses?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated - especially on which camera would get me the most bang for my buck.

Thanks in advance,
Deb


----------



## Dao (Oct 22, 2012)

First of all, $400 for the Digital Rebel XTi seems high.

When you can get a Refurbished T1i with lens directly from Canon for less than $400 (with 90 days warranty)
Canon Direct Store- EOS Rebel T1i EF-S 18-55mm IS Lens Kit Refurbished

or T3i for $560
Canon Direct Store- EOS Rebel T3i EF-S 18-55mm IS II Lens Kit Refurbished


As for Rebel vs 60D/7D, one of the main difference is the control.  60D/7D have 2 wheels on the body together with a top display.  And that is one of the main reason I switch from my old XTi to 40D.   With the 2 wheels system, it is a lot easier for me to change settings such as aperture, shutter speed, ISO, WB, shooting mode, meter mode etc. I no longer need to navigate  through the menu system to change one simple setting.  (you can call me lazy)

I suggest you visit a local store and take a look at the cameras and see how they feel in your hands.   There are people like big heavy cameras while other may prefer smaller lighter one.  I like the 2 wheels system, but you maybe fine without it.  If shoot video is also an important factor, T4i is the new camera that support the new Canon STM lens.

If cost is a main factor, buying use or refurbished maybe the way to go. 


As for the macro lens, I only have experience with my old EF 100mm Canon (non-usm), I have no complaint what so ever.  And from what I read, all the Canon, Tamron, Sigma or Tokina macro lenses around 100mm are very good optically.  But if you like a lens that has internal focusing, then you may need the Canon EF 100mm or the L version.   Other lenses (including my old Canon 100mm) extend when focus.  Like mine, it extend all the way when it is at 1:1, so the lens become longer physically and that means the front element is closer to the subject.


----------



## debincalif (Oct 23, 2012)

Dao said:


> First of all, $400 for the Digital Rebel XTi seems high.
> 
> I thought so too.  So that option is out... but I was leaning toward a new camera anyway.
> 
> ...



Is there a real benefit for the flip-out screen on the T4i/60D?  On one hand it seems like it would be a great tool for being able to frame an awkward shot and to protect the screen.  But on the other hand, it's just one more thing to possibly break.


----------



## bazooka (Oct 23, 2012)

I paid $225 for my wife's XTi, body, battery, box, cap.  You can get a kit lens for $100.  It's not a serious camera like a 7d.  Not easy to use because there are fewer physical controls.

If you want to do landscape and macro, a GOOD tripod and head is a must.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 23, 2012)

> Is there a real benefit for the flip-out screen on the T4i/60D? On one hand it seems like it would be a great tool for being able to frame an awkward shot and to protect the screen. But on the other hand, it's just one more thing to possibly break.


I thought it was kind of gimicky but I see plenty of students in my DSLR classes with them and it actually looks pretty useful.  I guess it depends what type of shooting you do.  On a tripod, it would be fantastic.  For shooting video, very handy indeed.  But for handheld shooting, it's usually best to keep the camera up against  your face (not using live view at all).  But awkward angles would sure be easier with an articulating screen.

Also, for something like macro, where precise focus is essential, live view is a good way to focus...and the articulating screen would make it even easier.


----------



## bazooka (Oct 23, 2012)

I didn't think I would use live view much, but it really does make getting some shots easier, especially if you are working close to the ground a lot.  Instead of lying down to look through the viewfinder, I can look at the screen on my knees.  If I had an articulating screen, this would be even more useful.  I would consider it a plus.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 23, 2012)

If you're not worried that you'll just abandon your camera in a few months, suck it up and go for the 7D.  It'll last you longer, take better pictures, allow you to have more control over your shots, etc.  

Generally the kit lens with the 7D is the 28-135 EF, which is a fantastic lens for the price.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Oct 23, 2012)

debincalif said:


> Can you tell me more about the two wheels on the 60D and 7D?  How is the T4i configured?
> 
> Is there a real benefit for the flip-out screen on the T4i/60D?  On one hand it seems like it would be a great tool for being able to frame an awkward shot and to protect the screen.  But on the other hand, it's just one more thing to possibly break.



In manual, the thumb wheel controls aperature and the index finger wheel controls shutter.  It's definitely very useful if you need to change both quickly.  On the other models, it's a bit more awkward.  For the T3i and T4i the index finger controls shutter, but to change aperature you need to press the Av button on the back with your thumb and scroll with your index finger.  In other modes the buttons work a bit differently, but the end of it is that the two wheel system is just a bit easier to work with.

The flip out screen is actually pretty nice.  It's solidly built...I don't get the feeling that it would break easily.  It's nice for odd angles, live view, and shooting video.  Also, it's nice to be able to flip it around so the screen isn't exposed.  You essentially don't need a protector for it.  Whenever I have it in my bag I have the screen flipped in to avoid scratching.  I also sometimes shoot without the screen.  Makes you go commando and trust that you got the shot.  

I think if you've been using SLRs before, you'll be able to handle any camera with little effort.  The T3i, T4i are great cameras to get into DSLRs.  The 60D also is fairly easy to use and has a few extra features.  Really, I'd say buy any T3i, T4i, or 60D.  I don't think any of the features on any are a deal maker or deal breaker, but having them sure is nice.


----------



## debincalif (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input; I really appreciate it.

So that brings me back to the T4i/60D dilemma.  I'd appreciate any thoughts or advice on which option would be a good one for me.  I think the 7D might be something I could upgrade to in the future, or even something else that Canon releases down the road.

And now I have some more questions.

I'll be adding lenses slowly.  Is this a good starter zoom lens?
Canon EF-S 17mm - 85mm f/4.0-5.6 IS USM Zoom Lens

Do I need an external flash?  What would be the advantages?  And is this a good option?
Canon Speedlite 430EX II External Flash

As far as tripods go, would either of these would be a good option?
Sunpak 6601 TM 61.4 Tripod
Sunpak Ultra 7000 Tri-Monopod


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 23, 2012)

debincalif said:


> Thanks for the input; I really appreciate it.
> 
> So that brings me back to the T4i/60D dilemma.  I'd appreciate any thoughts or advice on which option would be a good one for me.  I think the 7D might be something I could upgrade to in the future, or even something else that Canon releases down the road.
> 
> ...



I'd say wait on a speedlight until you feel comfortable with your camera.  I tend to prefer 3rd party flashes (I personally like Metz), cheaper and equivalent performance in most cases.  You don't really need a speedlight until you're ready to use off camera flash.  This might be a month, or it might be several months, but it doesn't need to happen until you feel that you're comfortable with the controls of your camera and have a fairly good understanding of at the very least aperture priority mode.  When most people use flash, they're doing more harm than good.  You have to have a very good understanding of everything else to really get much benefit from flash.  But then it sure does open up whole new worlds when you do get there.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 23, 2012)

> I'll be adding lenses slowly. Is this a good starter zoom lens?
> Canon EF-S 17mm - 85mm f/4.0-5.6 IS USM Zoom Lens


Not a bad lens.  I had it for a while and liked it.  



> Do I need an external flash? What would be the advantages? And is this a good option?
> Canon Speedlite 430EX II External Flash


Depends what you want to shoot.  The on-board (built-in) flash is not a great tool and the ability to tilt and swivel (thus bounce) is what makes an external flash great.  So if you find that you need to use your on-board flash often (or at all) then consider getting an external flash.



> As far as tripods go, would either of these would be a good option?
> Sunpak 6601 TM 61.4 Tripod
> Sunpak Ultra 7000 Tri-Monopod


Well, one is a tripod and one is a monopod.  Two very different things for different purposes.  Since you mentioned Macro, you may want to look at a tripod that can splay it's legs very wide and get very low.  And/or a tripod that can reverse or horizontally mount it's centre column.  
Manfrotto 190XPROB Pro Aluminum Tripod Kit B&H Photo Video


----------



## debincalif (Oct 24, 2012)

Well I just put in my order for a new 60D with the kit lens (18-135mm) and a tripod.  Looking forward to being able to start playing and getting in some great shots!

After I get comfortable with the camera I'll be looking to purchase a couple more lenses, filters, and maybe an external flash.  Oh - and at least one extra battery!


----------

